# prepper websites?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

What prepper/survival websites do you go to?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)




----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

https://graywolfsurvival.com/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Canadian Prepper on youtube.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This guy has some pretty cool stuff...













Right @hawgrider?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> This guy has some pretty cool stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got foraging for tripping mushrooms down pat thats for sure. Me thinks a little too much peyote in his breakfast cereal.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> He's got foraging for tripping on mushrooms down pat thats for sure. Me thinks a little too much peyote in his breakfast cereal.


Oh Boy! The Will2 era was a hoot. Too bad he didn't think some of us played fair, but I never was served with papers after he threatened to sue me .... but the feds .... Oh My, he alerted them about me too!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Oh Boy! *The Will2 era was a hoot.* Too bad he didn't think some of us played fair, but I never was served with papers after he threatened to sue me .... but the feds .... Oh My, he alerted them about me too!


Yes it was.

Willie2 a reflection of all Canadians? Good grief I hope not!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I keep waiting for the crown of Canada to knock on my door


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

After thumping on my communist cousins in Toronto, I best not cross the border ever again.

Communist bastards are and always will be communist bastards regardless of our blood line.

Now will2 is a perfect example of a fried brain and justification argument for euthanasia.


----------

